# Best In Show



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

As a proud beagle owner (Lucrezia-3 1/2 years old) I would like to share my joy at the crowning of Uno as Best in Show at Westminster this week. Beagles truly are man's best friend, and Lulu is mine.

Any other proud beagle parents out there? Any other great dog stories to share?

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2122655560103029505LYpRko

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2398146400103029505vjawSF
...and yes, thats her eating the Christmas Tree at my parent's home...typical beagle!
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2710787740103029505chAoWb


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Very cute! I loved that the beagle won the dog show. Did you see the photo of him with his front paws in the trophy cup?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

it was great...he bayed at judges, ate microphones, and was the crowd favorite...the "People's Dog"...the most recent Time had a bit of a blurb on Uno.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Good looking dog. I'm also glad that Uno won, and he is from the St. Louis area too! My grandpa used to raise beagles.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice to see something besides a poodle win every now and then...

I honestly dont have much use for dog shows or dog show cluture...you can't tell me that when you have that many championship dogs of the highest caliber that politics isnt involved in choosing the winner...that's why if you watch alot of dog shows you'll notice that the same ones win pretty regularly. And the dog show people are the dorkiest bunch of wannabes you've ever met in your life...I do love to watch the dogs though...I myself have a mini schnauzer and a boston terrier...they are definately a handful...

anybody ever see the movie _Best in Show_??? Very funny...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Very cute dog. My brother has a beagle too. I find they usually have a fantastic disposition and tend to be a very healthy dog.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Nice to see something besides a poodle win every now and then...
> 
> I honestly dont have much use for dog shows or dog show cluture...you can't tell me that when you have that many championship dogs of the highest caliber that politics isnt involved in choosing the winner...that's why if you watch alot of dog shows you'll notice that the same ones win pretty regularly. And the dog show people are the dorkiest bunch of wannabes you've ever met in your life...I do love to watch the dogs though...I myself have a mini schnauzer and a boston terrier...they are definately a handful...
> 
> anybody ever see the movie _*Best in Show*_??? Very funny...


I love that movie.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

rgrossicone said:


> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2710787740103029505chAoWb


Great pic!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Very nice pic,what's his/her name?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard said:


> Very nice pic,what's his/her name?


thats Lucrezia - Lulu for short. There's always a story behind a name and she is no different. When my family came to this country (the US) in the 1890's, my great grandmother (Carmela Pietropinto) had a cousin named Lucrezia. She was a red headed beauty who at first glance stopped gentlemen in their tracks. Unfortunately, when they got to know her she was a bit of a *****. Her nastiness and tone made her a family favorite to gossip about, and my grandmother, who shared her bright red hair, was often called Lucrezia to her dismay. So, when we knew we were getting a female, and we saw her photo, we understood that her beauty would be unmatched, and knowing the personalities of beagles, she might be a bit of a spoiled brat (that's also mostly our doing). We couldn't think of a more appropriate name than Lucrezia, and now, my cousin four times removed, and long dead, lives on in the form of our beautiful little Lulu. Thankfully she is one of the most loving and playful creatures on this earth, when she gets what she wants that is, which is more often than not.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh yeah...can your dog open an over door and eat an entire Thanksgiving Day Turkey?
That's talent!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There is nothing more American than a Beagle being crowned, "Best in Show!" While a (sweetly loyal) Beagle can make a great family pet, it is a truely memorable sight to see one working in the field...a great little rabbit hound! My family's life has been graced by several of these wonderful little friends.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> anybody ever see the movie _Best in Show_??? Very funny...


GREAT movie!

"That trainer's one happy fella."

"I believe the trainer's a woman."

"Well, she sure looks like a fella."


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

My "Babies". Not show dogs. I always get mine from animal rescue places.

Mychael


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Capt Ron said:


> Oh yeah...can your dog open an over door and eat an entire Thanksgiving Day Turkey?
> That's talent!


WHAT A FACE! Beautiful!


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

I got Harley from the humane society as a rescue dog, However, it was he who rescued me.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Kudos to gettting your dogs from the rescue league and humane society. I like that.:icon_smile:


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Kudos to gettting your dogs from the rescue league and humane society. I like that.:icon_smile:


I'm not into the whole pedigree thing, so I'm sure there are some who would disagree. However, there are so many animals who end up at shelters that I could never see paying a breeder or pet store for a dog or cat.

Currently have a 3-legged Sheba from an animal shelter. Waiting until we buy a house to get a dog.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

stainless said:


> I'm not into the whole pedigree thing, so I'm sure there are some who would disagree. However, there are so many animals who end up at shelters that I could never see paying a breeder or pet store for a dog or cat.
> 
> Currently have a 3-legged Sheba from an animal shelter. Waiting until we buy a house to get a dog.


Absolutely. There are so many animals looking for a good home I think it makes pefect sense to adopt one from a shelter of humane society. I make a few small contributions to my local humane society every year.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Absolutely. There are so many animals looking for a good home I think it makes pefect sense to adopt one from a shelter of humane society. I make a few small contributions to my local humane society every year.


I agree...Lulu was my first pure breed...I've had a hound mix from North Shore, a poodle from a rescue, my brother has a lab/terrier from a rescue, and my brother in law has the sweetest hound terrier mix (Elvis) from his local...they are great places...have volunteered at a few over summers...its sad to have so many animals have to be put down


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

rgrossicone said:


> ...they are great places...have volunteered at a few over summers...its sad to have so many animals have to be put down


I'd like to do that but I'd be crying all the time. No way could I be a vet although I love animals. Makes me too upset.
I'm better doing what I do, no probs if the patients die.. lol.

Mychael


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Oh yeah...can your dog open an over door and eat an entire Thanksgiving Day Turkey?
> That's talent!


Beautiful Dog Ron.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Beagles Rule*

Rescued my Harriet from North Shore Animal League 6 years ago. She actually rescued me...she's been snatching food from us ever since. She's very proud of Uno but doesn't want me getting any silly ideas about her level of obedience.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Uno, in all his glory!

Is he not a spectacular dog?


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

rnoldh said:


> Uno, in all his glory!
> 
> Is he not a spectacular dog?


Great shot.

Mike


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

rnoldh said:


> Uno, in all his glory!
> 
> Is he not a spectacular dog?


Uno is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

crazyquik said:


>


What a beauty...I honestly have to say that my beagle is the single best thing to happen to my relationship with my wife...she has brought so much more love into our lives and I can't imagine it without her...eventhough on our way out the door Saturday, she left a steaming warm puddle by the doorway because she wasn't coming with us...I think i was mad for a second and then saw here face trying to hide behind a pillow...good thing we came right back as I forgot my cell phone! Otherwise it would have been a sticky cold mess, an extra layer of enamel on our herringbone hardwood floors!


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's my boy, who sadly passed away in December 2006:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

bjorn240 said:


> Here's my boy, who sadly passed away in December 2006:


Bjorn, I'm sure he had provided you with a lifetime of love a fond memories. I dread the day that I'll have to hold my girl in my arms as she closes her eyes one last time. I only hope that I will have brought her half of the joy she has brought to me.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*The Beagles of Overlook House*​
https://imageshack.us
*Ruby:**photo taken at 11 +/- years ... adopted four weeks ago ... from Northern California Beagle Rescue ... she was given up by relatives after her Owner died.*

*Eddie:* *photo taken at 10+/- years ... adopted four months ago ...*https://imageshack.us
_*again, via Northern California Beagle Rescue ... who took him into foster care on his last day at the animal shelter!*_

*Cody: adopted at age 7 ... photo taken at 12 years ... two weeks before his death in July of 2005. He was a true dwarf (not intended to be) and* _*remained puppy-like all his life.*_ 
https://imageshack.us

*Willie:* _*photo taken at 14 years ... died in May of 2007 after almost 18 years with*_ _*us!*_ https://imageshack.us

*The Cody Garden.* https://imageshack.us*Willie's stone is presently being carved.*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Those are such beautiful pictures of your dog.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you, Howard.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Owen with his mother in hotel room:

and on the kitchen floor:


He is 8.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Freddie.









Poodles are made out of springs!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

android said:


> Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like poodles,they're fun to be around.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh Owen is adorable, iammatt. Everyone's dog photos are great.


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

Congrats to the beagles. We had one a couple of years ago. He passed at the ripe old age of 16. Great family pet!


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

VS said:


> Oh Owen is adorable, iammatt. Everyone's dog photos are great.


Thanks. He is at least 20x as sweet as he is cute, and infinitely more mischievous.


----------

